# So I thought..



## TyT (Jan 20, 2011)

That it would be fun to have a metal detector and do some exploring on my own with it. So I saw this one for a great price but I wanted to askk all of you who are experinced in it if I should get this one why or why not? (link below)

Thank you in advance 

Ty 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bounty-Hu...=23192304883271150972&wmlspartner=RjWYtCqO0*M


----------



## TyT (Jan 21, 2011)

can anyone help me ? AT ALL? please?


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 22, 2011)

I  been around a few ( that brand) but can't say anything good or bad about that model but at that price I'd say go for it. If you don't like detecting then your not out of major money. Get your feet wet and then play with some others then you can decide.


----------



## jackherber (Jan 23, 2011)

My overall experience with any metal detector is that it is pretty tough to find any kind of virgin territory. There are still an awful lot of old style beer can pull tops out there. It can get pretty frustrating. I guess that first big find (engagement ring or better) would "hook" a guy. I never found mine.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 30, 2011)

look up the White brand they used to be very good.


----------

